# active flora vs mineralized soil



## R33 GTR (Aug 4, 2008)

i have a 55gal tank and is leaking i am going to change it in a couples of weeks and i need to know is active flora is better than mineralized soil i have the 55gal already with mineralized soil but i dont like the color of the cap gravel


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

It depends on how much time // money you want to invest. It is difficult to do a part-per-million analysis of mineralized topsoil.

The only way to find out which is actually BETTER nutrient-wise is to set up 2 identical (other than substrate) tanks, same species plants, same light, same bioload, etc... And dose nothing, see what tank lasts longer.

Of course, there is a chance that algae might outbreak in one or the other, but in theory, it would work.

Same test could be used to find out what species root better in which... Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Best soil is Eco-complete. A bit expensive so I mineralised substrate and topped it with river sand. Later will use Eco-complete as topping over top soil.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pure black unfertilized scotts topsoil is the best.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

MTS is going to be better than anything else but ADA but it depends on how DIY you are and the amount of time you have to put it together.

Eco/Fluorite/flora/non-mineralized soils/SMS/PFS, etc is not better than MTS or ADA your just doing it differently (adding water column ferts) so it comes down to the time and effort your willing to spend and the type of fertilization you will do.

Personally I use SMS/Turface/PFS and add peat, potash, and iron chelate to do almost the same things as MTS & ADA it costs less and takes less effort & requires water column ferts right away but that's a trade off I'm willing to live with.

- Brad


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Zapins said:


> Pure black unfertilized scotts topsoil is the best.


Glad to hear that! That is what I am going to add to 29g along with other items. I have found since my water is soft that adding substrates with peat help decrease the amount of water column dosing that I have to do. Thus 1st layer adding Miracle grow cactus topsoil, organic charcoal and Pond tabs. Then in 2nd layer adding Scotts topsoil with calcium sulfate. Then capping wit river sand. When I move to Florida probably going to use Eco-complete to top everything for it doesn't need rinsing. I can't use the Eco-complete here in Ga because my water is very soft thus it would probably cause a crash.

I would like to find some active flora and compare it to Eco-complete. Called the company and place they sell some of their products but still no results.


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Petco carries Active Flora.

- Brad


----------

